# Anyone Strugglin'



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

anyone else strugglin to get anything done in this weather

a group sesh is in order i think????


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> anyone else strugglin to get anything done in this weather
> 
> a group sesh is in order i think????


We had a good hour yesterday afternoon. I managed a couple of panels of Purple haze that Pug 101 lent me.:thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I managed to wash the car yesterday, the first time in three weeks. Collinite is still beading well.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Huw said:


> I managed to wash the car yesterday, the first time in three weeks. Collinite is still beading well.


Good stuff Collinite. I've got 915 on a the mo. what car do you have Huw? Also do you have a neighbour who has a mustardy M3 04 plate near you?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

did two of my regulars yesterday morning , in between torrential down pours , , this weather is a nightmare


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Lovely weather today, to bad I was in work. Thinks we've got a better few days lined up but very cold.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

dont mind the cold , at least i can get the work done


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Good stuff Collinite. I've got 915 on a the mo. what car do you have Huw? Also do you have a neighbour who has a mustardy M3 04 plate near you?


I smoke round in a 406 Coupe, in the best colour, Polaris Blue. Can't say I've seen a mustardy yellow M3 around, theres certainly a few round my way. Which part of Bridgend are you refering to?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Huw said:


> I smoke round in a 406 Coupe, in the best colour, Polaris Blue. Can't say I've seen a mustardy yellow M3 around, theres certainly a few round my way. Which part of Bridgend are you refering to?


Lady in work, her hubby has just got the M3 and she said her neighbour (with a blue car) is out all the time with Halogens etc and I thought it might have been you. I think she lives in Broadlands.

I'm just in the new houses in Miskin but work in Pencoed and Bridgend couple of days a week.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Got to do a quick wash and go on a alfa today bloody cold


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Lady in work, her hubby has just got the M3 and she said her neighbour (with a blue car) is out all the time with Halogens etc and I thought it might have been you. I think she lives in Broadlands.
> 
> I'm just in the new houses in Miskin but work in Pencoed and Bridgend couple of days a week.


Broadlands is a few miles up the road from me. I get over there a bit so I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## pink princess (Dec 11, 2007)

why dont u all have portable house things that blow up and u can drive car into? then you could still clean them


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Lady in work, her hubby has just got the M3 and she said her neighbour (with a blue car) is out all the time with Halogens etc and I thought it might have been you. I think she lives in Broadlands.
> 
> I'm just in the new houses in Miskin but work in Pencoed and Bridgend couple of days a week.





pink princess said:


> why dont u all have portable house things that blow up and u can drive car into? then you could still clean them


Trouble is they talk about us when we light up our drives so you can imagine what would happen if we started using blow up aid's in public.

Ok who was out today washing, bet the water froze to the car


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol waited till about 11 nice day from then on , van was frozen first thing on the outside what was left in the tank was ok


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

I GOT A LOVELY little workshop
BUT MY OLD VAN IS BLOCKING THE DOORS AND NO WATER

SO I HAVE TO WASH IT IN THE HOUSE THEN DRIVE UP TO THE WORKSHOP TO DO THE REST


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

i'm near on two weeks booked up now - bloody cold first thing on a morning though

Pack a good flask of coffee - i'm well away

Hose was frozen solid this morning so had to thaw that out first thing to fill tank up.
So filled it upto top again tonight ready for 2moro's jobs

Will be better in the New year as fingers crossed if all goes through
I've got a new valeting business too add to the current one i have but this one comes with a unit big enough to fit 6 cars in.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Is it seriously that cold over there guys ?? when i left the garage was letting in some water under the door i bet i got a swimming pool there now, the scoob is just bobing up and down.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Its rained for about 10 days Scud, dropped to about -3 Tuesday night but only 0 last night. I nearly put a jumper on.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> SO I HAVE TO WASH IT IN THE HOUSE THEN DRIVE UP TO THE WORKSHOP TO DO THE REST


My other half would go mad if I brought the car into the house, fair play to you Tanners.:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

4 weeks I havent cleaned my car for  cleaned the windows last night in the frezing cold that’s it


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

shes not to bad about it 
its the staires that kill me lol :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

nice weekend how did everyone do??????

get anything done???

manage a wash van and car


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

i managed to get the engine bay and door shuts cleaned and polished up thats it


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Tried out my sample of Bilt-Hamber auto wash on the cr&p left by the rain lately. Must say it did a very good job.
Just need more time  as I've been so busy of late.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Managed to polish protect my alloys. Jetseal has eventually up and left them. thought I'd have a change so polished with some SRP and added two layers of Poorboys Alloy wheel sealant. It really brought the shine back and will check to see who durable they are.

Managed to get a coat of Glasur on but waiting for March to paint correct and have a good seassion tho. 

Pleased I've got a couple of layers on and it was a cracking weekend for January. Gotts say we deserved it with all the rain we've had.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

need to get and do my wheels 

clean,clay,ag srp. sound enough


any suggestions


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> need to get and do my wheels
> 
> clean,clay,ag srp. sound enough
> 
> any suggestions


I would put something over the SRP as it doesn't last long by itself.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Had a nice dry (but cold) day today. Managed to do my sisters Astra sport hatch, my Astra sri and my aunts Astra sxi.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i got petes 53 or ag sealer ??????


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Pete's would look good Tanner but make sure you give it back to him when you finished.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

LOL

**** pete

if he can take it off me he can have it





hows the garage??

got 2 cg buckets m8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> LOL
> 
> **** pete
> 
> ...


Just gotta run the electric down there now but just dont seem to have the time..... finished a 7 day week this week and got another ahead of me, im on my fooking knees :lol: I used mine for the 1st time friday night and man are they deep, nearly fell in on one occasion....good buckets tho.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

oi leave me out of this


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

havent used mine yet still waiting on the second one

if you need a hand with lectric or plumbing m8 give me a bell im only up the road


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> havent used mine yet still waiting on the second one
> 
> if you need a hand with lectric or plumbing m8 give me a bell im only up the road


Are you a sparky Tan ?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

sshhhh yeah


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> sshhhh yeah


Do you fancy giving me a price to do it ?

I got all the cable i think,

4MM Armoured cable which im hoping to run of a junction box by the security light.
2.5mm for the sockets which i run around yesterday
I got 10 meters of 1.5 for lights but i dont know if thats enough.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i'll do it butt.

i'm sure there's something you can do for me one day.

hows the water run up there.

you about sunday mornin


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> i'll do it butt.
> 
> i'm sure there's something you can do for me one day. - wouldnt be problem
> 
> ...


Im leaving for work at 12 sunday ( bloody afternoons ) im off monday but i can try and get sat or sun off the following weekend if thats any good to you.

PM me a ball figure to m8 or do you have to check it out first ?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i'll come up early sunday for a look around and sort out times


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

ST220 got stuck in the mud yesterday so you can guess what that looks like 

Focus just came out of the garage after being in there for a week and is off for its MOT.  £300's worth of repairs this week so it should pass.

Im ill today so just bumming round the house for now :lol:

Plastering's been finished in our new porch so I think its time I went and cleaned up.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> i'll come up early sunday for a look around and sort out times


You are a diamond Tanner :thumb: will pm you my address later.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

ok shag


----------

